# Central Virginia T-Jet Races!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Central Virginia's first MASCAR T-Jet/IROC/MagnaTraction races are this Saturday at CountrySide Raceway! A full day of racing is on offer, and we'll have spare cars and controllers available. Don't forget the AW XT, Aurora MT races are with a free Bat-Jet Clip on Willys Coupe body provided! This is a Pre-Season event, and a chance to get your cars and trigger fingers in shape for the first seasonal race in Palmyra, VA on Sept 19th. 




David Payne's track pix and directions:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/david.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Check it out...we are ready for a big crowd for the MagnaTraction races!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does batjet sell those?


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

No, you have to come to the race to get one!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR made the trek into the green, central Virginia countryside, to run the inaugural race at David Payne's MaxTrax in Powhatan, this past Saturday. We ran our usual BeachJet class, sort of a revisit to the 2003 Fray rules with the inclusion of the Dash chassis/arm. We also ran MagnaTraction-X-Traction class for the first time, with Bat-Jet supplied Willys Clip Coupes provided. It was great fun running with the Richmond/Chesterfield racers for the first time in many years. I hope they will come to the opening season race in Palmyra on Sept.19th. 



So without further ruminations, check out our visit to the Green Monster:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/8-22-15.html





First race of 2015-2016 MASCAR season:

Rick Chiovaro's Taylor Ridge Raceway in Palmyra, VA Sept 19th:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/rick.html


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Magnuts said:


> No, you have to come to the race to get one!


I would just a little far.:wave:


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Well we are doing again at our next race, Sept 19 in Palmyra, Va...which is closer to ya!


----------

